# Tesla Roadster Motor Question



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anybody know what Tesla used for motor speed feedback? Was it an encoder or resolver or what? Thanks.


----------



## Dicey (May 24, 2011)

It's an encoder if I remember correctly. Can't recall the particular product or manufacturer though.


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

While looking for another document on an old PC came across ACP150GEN2.pdf or Interface Document for the AC-150 Gen 2 Electric Propulsion System and under connector pin outs is:

J9 (male) MOTOR ENCODER
1 SHIELD 22
2 ENCODER A, 0 TO 5V PULSES 22
3 GND 22
4 SHIELD 22
5 ENCODER B, 0 TO 5V PULSES 22
6 THERMOCOUPLE, TYPE J, POS, WHITE 22
7 THERMOCOUPLE, TYPE J, NEG RED 22
8 +5VDC ENCODER POWER

On the basis that the new Tesla design carries things over from the original ACP design.

I have posted the document (_taken down)_ and will leave it up for a couple of days if you want other info on the ACP system.

Also put up three other ACP documents for historical reference. Had forgotten how good the Tzero car was.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Better Link here: www.chamtech.co.uk


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

very interesting information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

Unfortunately the number of down loads of my VCU / motor video exceed the ISP limit resulting in no web site. I have removed the file and hopefully ISP will enable service shortly.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Madmac said:


> Unfortunately the number of down loads of my VCU / motor video exceed the ISP limit resulting in no web site. I have removed the file and hopefully ISP will enable service shortly.


Do you have a password for the video?  
(If you want, I can upload it. I've unlimited traffic.)


----------

